# humidity and heat??



## Mutt (Feb 16, 2006)

I was wondering around some online shops and found this.

http://www.rewci.com/rewilliams/boxmifan900b.html

Anyone use one before??


----------



## Eggman (Feb 23, 2006)

Not I. I'm not sure if I'd want dry mist. What is dry mist? lol...


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

old post. Thanks for the input. I am working out a closed system grow using my HVAC system in my attic. This way I can obtain a steady temp. but as with any HVAC system it has a tendency to suck the moisture out of the area. So I was contiplating this to add humidity without increase in heat. (I thought the Dry mist was a wierd comment too). but after talking to a few people, made it sound like a mold factory. Thanks though.


----------

